# 270 wby



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

so what do you guys think about this round good/bad? dose anyone have one? what would this compare to? would it be like a 7mm mag?

thanks for the info i am just asking questions without any reason other then i don't know the answer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the 270 is a good deer gun, its got substantial kick and from my experience is not known for its accuracy (though this is just as likely the fault of poorly made see-thru rings and base), but it will easily drop a whitetail and is fairly common.


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

yes i know about the 270 i have 2 great caliber i might add. however i am not talking about the 270 win. i am talking about the 270 weatherby mag.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry for responding a year after the question. I just found this site.

As to your question on the 270 WBY.... Maybe I'm a little partial to it, but until I have a chance to hunt out west for BIG bears, I can't think of a better cartidge.

I have a WBY MkV and can routinely shout 1/2MOA groups (from the bench). The only factory ammo I use is WBY and I HAVE to reload to be able to afford to shoot it regularly (my wife would rather send the $ elsewhere,....)

If sighted in at 3in high at 100 yrds it is on at 300yds and about 8 low at 350. That's flat enough for me!

As for the recoil, it does kick a little more than the 270 Win, however when I got the rifle I only weighed about 130 so it pushed me around a little, but still not bad. I can shoot it all day now (well depends on how FAT my wallet is!!! :lol: )

As for the comparison to the 7MM Rem Mag, the 2 cartridges are vary simular, the 270WBY can shoot bullets from 100-150gr well and the 7RM from about 120 to 175. The ballistics are very close, velocity and ME. Obveously the 7RM and a bigger bullet will have more energy (and a little more recoil)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Danimal, Would you be willing to share some of your pet loads? I have just started loading this round. I am presently trying to decide on the best charge of IMR 7828 for the 140 gr Accubond. I get great accuracy from 69 grs, but think it might be a little slow ( I WILL get a chronograph SOME day). Burl


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Awsome caliber! good for deer and you could use it on elk if you wanted(I dont think i would) awsome balistics on that caliber wheather your shooting factory, or if you loading your own.


----------

